
Jony Ive is leaving Apple to launch a new firm - rohmanhakim
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/27/jony-ive-is-leaving-apple-to-launch-a-new-firm/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20298653](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20298653)

